# Pied or Splash Pigeons



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

Does anyone know how to have pied pigeons with my blue bars, blue bars with white primaries, blue checks, blue checks with white primaries, whites, grizzles, almonds, reds and only one pied~ i really wanted to have pied blue bars and pied blue checks and i wonder if i could have them by breeding any of my pigeons~ i was thinking blue check with white primaries x blue bar with white primaries will produce any pied blue or a white cock with blue bar hen or blue bar/blue check hen with white primary flights


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Your best bet is to mate birds with white on them. So the pied bird with any of your bars or checks, or the white flight birds together.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Your best bet is to mate birds with white on them. So the pied bird with any of your bars or checks, or the white flight birds together.


my pied hen that is a white splashed with little blue in the wings and eyes and blue tail with 2 white was paired with a sooty blue cock that looks like a blue check and their chick now has unknown yet blue colored~ maybe in their second brood they'll have pied hopefully... is pied dominant? do you have any paired pigeons that had pied? or can you share some pictures of them if you have~? ^^


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Your best bet is to mate birds with white on them. So the pied bird with any of your bars or checks, or the white flight birds together.


hi there becky!! i'm pairing my blue checker with white flights with my recessive white hen~ what do you think their offsprings' colors will be~? i think they both have the same mother the queen of my loft blue bar with white flights but they have different fathers~


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You'll get some more recessive whites, more than likely. If they have the same mother, then that means their mother was carrying it. Hopefully she passed down a copy to the BCWF! Otherwise, you'll probably get more blue checks. What colors were the white's parents?


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

the white hen's parents were blue bar cock with all white nails and blue bar hen with white flights and white nails~ the white flight blue checker cock had a blue checker father and the same mother as the white hen~ i think he is because i left their lofts unattended when my pigeons are breeding.. or maybe he was an outsider~ but i also have a cock same as him that is the son of the 2 parent pigeons i have mentioned. without regarding their parents do you have any idea what would be their offsprings too~? thanks^^


----------

